
As RIM continues to fall behind Apple, investors call for ouster of co-CEOs - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/05/30/as_rim_continues_to_fall_behind_apple_investors_call_for_ouster_of_co_ceos.html
======
suneliot
for full disclosure, i used to work at RIM and it was a great company to work
for.

i think this article nails one aspect of RIM's downfalls really well. they're
stuck in the past. but the reason why this is the case isn't because their
technology is outdated or that they're too stubborn to move forward. they're
just slow. really REALLY slow.

even while i was working for the company (in their northern CA office),
everything was slow. decision making, development, pushing a product out. for
example, take the playbook. it took them over half a year to move the playbook
from announcement into the hands of users. with the market for tablets heating
up rapidly, that was just way too much time.

another thing that causes this slowdown is RIM's lack of silicon valley
presence. they have one small contingency out in redwood shores but that's it.
sure, you can argue that RIM is located in the heart of canada's engineering
capital, but that's still no silicon valley.

